# 1000 + Steelhead Stacked Like Cord Wood



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Headed over to Pa today to do some shopping with family and friends , my friends have never seen Trout Run so I had to take them there It had well over 1000+ Steelhead In it , It was so chucked full of fish you could not see the creek bottom in most spots , my friend was in " AWE " he did not want to leave ...LOL!!! There was some HOG'S in there then I showed him the mouth of Elk Creek you should of seen the guys there ..wow !!! my friend said look at all the people ....I told him stock a 1,000,000 fish get a 1,000,000 people 
Then off to Walnutz..LOL!! I showed him the manchester hole ...OMG ..he said , I told him there is easily 100+ fish in that hole at all times , stop sign hole was surrounded ..LoL !! It was like a circus


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Trout run will get you excited! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Those are some awesome pictures!!! Where are all the fishermen?


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

archman said:


> Those are some awesome pictures!!! Where are all the fishermen?


No fishing is allowed in the creek ..NURSERY WATERS 


Here is a better description of trout run 
Trout Run 

Like Godfrey Run, Trout Run is a nursery water and fishing in the creek is prohibited. The mouth of Trout Run is the most popular place for shore fishing in the lake for steelhead and walleye. The Fish and Boat Commission maintains a nursery upstream on Trout Run, where it raises and milks steelhead. Thousands of steelhead return to Trout Run every year. This provides excellent fishing for steelhead off the mouth when the fish school trying to enter this relatively small and shallow creek. Likewise, when the fingerlings leave the creek in the spring, the walleye lurk just off-shore at night looking for an easy meal. 

If you want to see if the steelhead run has started, or if you want to see steelhead or show them to others, go to the mouth of Trout Run. In the fall the creek can be stacked with large steelhead, many with their tails sticking out of the water. It is a sight many children (and anglers) enjoy. 

The mouth of Trout Run is at the foot of State Route 98 (Avonia Road) directly north of the town of Fairview. Parking is permitted only in certain areas along the road. Parking between 10 p.m. and 5 a.m. is also prohibited. 

Fishing for steelhead at the mouth of Trout Run is very popular in the fall. Fish can be schooling just offshore when the fish have not yet made any significant run up any of the major creeks. If the lake is relatively calm, the steelhead fishing can be very productive. On the other hand, this is no secret, and on a warm, calm day in late September or October, you will likely find anglers lined up shoulder to shoulder at the mouth. 

Until 2004 there was a marina in operation at the west side of Trout Run. You could park in the marina lot for a fee, and fish in the marina (in what was sometimes referred to as the "Pig Pen"). The marina closed in 2004 and currently you cannot park or fish in the marina area.


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

I was going to ask you if that was at Pig Pen. Thanks. Great pics.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Very cool pics, thanks for putting those up. put a grizzly in there and you would think you were in alaska. I can't believe thats in the mid west. s


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

OMG!  If that was one of my fishing destinations, I'd pass out!


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

This is what It looks like at trout run , when the lake lay's down and it's fishable


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Thats crazy!!!!!! No Thanks S


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Awesome pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------

